# Schlaue Fragen und Antworten für schlaue Leute (also wieder für alle hier)aus Wissenschaft, Foschung und Gesellschaft



## Berggeist1963 (12 Aug. 2010)

1. Wieviel schwerer als Luft darf ein Flatus (im Volksmund auch "Furz" genannt) sein? Gar nicht! Selbst wenn es nur ein Gramm wäre, dann wäre es schon Scheisse. 2. Wieso riecht ein Flatus? Damit die Tauben auch was davon haben. 3. Wussten sie schon, dass Goethe bis zu seinem 5.Lebensjahr Analphet war? 4. Um wieviel ist der Amazonas länger als der Nil? Um genau fünf Buchstaben. 6. Was haben ein kurzsichtiger Frauenarzt und ein Dackel gemeinsam? Die feuchte Nase. 7. Wass heisst auf französisch "Vater von Zwillingen"? Pas de deux. 8. Was kann schwimmen und beginnt mit "Z"? Zwei Enten. 9. Warum trinkt der Mensch? Damit es beim kacken nicht staubt. 10. Was ist schlimmer als ein angebissener Apfel mit einem Wurm? Ein angebissener Apfel mit einem halben Wurm. 11. Was hat der Schneider mit seiner untreuen Frau gemacht? Verflucht und zugenäht. 12. Was liegt unterm Birnbaum und stöhnt? Frau Birnbaum. 13. Wie nennt man die Schambehaarung kleinwüchsiger Frauen? Zwerchfell. 14. Was benutzen Elefanten als Tampon? Schafe. 15. Und warum haben Elefanten einen Rüssel? Weil Schafe kein Kördelchen haben.

Fortsetzung folgt demnächst in diesem Theater...


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

lol


----------



## STECHER (12 Aug. 2010)

hahaha!! die witze sind voll geil.


----------



## vinorosso (12 Aug. 2010)

wie nennt man die Entjungferung einer dicken Frau?

...

Faßanstich


*duck und weg*


----------



## Karrel (12 Aug. 2010)

scheiße! da kannte ich noch keinen von! un das hier konnte ich a erst 5 min nachdem ich's gelesen hab schreiben, weil ich mich vorher nur feiern musste!


----------



## Hercules2008 (13 Aug. 2010)

Sehr gut 

:thx:


----------



## Miraculix (13 Aug. 2010)

LOL - I break together - Wieder ein klasse Thema !!!

...ich bin mir im Moment aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich mich jemals wieder trauen werde, von Herzen zu Pupsen...


----------

